
Apply HN: Meet New People Around You - koopuluri
http://www.koopuluri.com/meet
======
wehadfun
Meetup/Tinder/Craigslist

Why use koopului?

~~~
koopuluri
Meetup - formal, usually larger meets, and have to pay to create one. Informal
meets like grabbing a coffee to meet with a couple of researchers at your
university to discuss research doesn't fit in Meetup.com's environment.

Tinder - Limited to dating and one-one, not meeting people over interests
really.

Craigslist - Can be super sketch - authentication is lacking, and doesn't have
features to get information about the people you're about to meet and easily
chat with them. From what I've seen those 2 features are important to make
people comfortable enough to meet new people.

~~~
wehadfun
If you can't meet up with researchers at a university that you attend by
directly asking them, you do not have a tech problem you have a social problem
(which may not be your fault!).

I guess a Tinder for non-sex makes since though. Hell I would have tried it.

